# LCol Jeff Lytle, commander RCA home station



## dapaterson (15 May 2021)

Sad news for the Army and the Royal Regiment.  A good man taken far to soon by cancer.  Jeff died last night, and leaves behind his wife and four children.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393244111113707521


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (15 May 2021)

Terrible news - I was not tracking that Jeff was ill.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2021)

RIP sir


----------



## Weinie (15 May 2021)

TangoTwoBravo said:


> Terrible news - I was not tracking that Jeff was ill.


Phhhhuccccckkkkkkk. I have known Jeff for a number of years, Straight up. straight shooting guy. I am crushed.


----------



## FJAG (15 May 2021)

End of Mission! Stand Easy!


----------

